# watermelon



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

here is a recipe i stumbled across in an old cookbook:
1 very large,firm watermelon
1 cup salt
4 cups cider vinegar
2 cups strained red cherry juice[from fresh,cooked or canned cherries]
12 cups sugar
4 sticks cinnamon
2 tablespoons whole cloves
remov rind from watermelon.peel off outside skin,then cutrind into 3" strips[there should be 12 cups of cut-up rind].place strips in a large jar.cover with water to which 1 cup salt has been added.let stand overnight.
the next morning,drain off all water.place rind and 2 quarts fresh water in a large saucepan. boil for 10 minutes. drain.
in a 6 quart kettle bring vinegar,cherry juice and sugar to a boil.add spices,tied loosely in a cheesecloth bag,and simmer 10 minutes.remove spices. drop cooked melon strips into hot syrup.cook until syrup thickens and is transparent.
put a cinnamon stick and 3 whole cloves into each hot jar,then fill with boiling hot preserves.adjust lids.process in boiling water bath[212 degrees] 15 minutes.remove jars and let cool.

sounds good and i've got a batch going.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

this recipe says it is good to serve with venison.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Sounds good! We grill a lot of fruits and veggies -- take a thick slice of watermelon (we use a triangle shape with the rind still on it) and grill on both sides just to let the goodness carmelize. Yum! Good for pineapple, too.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

minus the cherry juice, it sounds like my mothers watermelon pickle receipt. never make it now as no one in my family liked them.


----------

